# Nikon Coolpix 990.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been offered one of these at an affordable price.

The macro is an impressive 2cm and is just what I need.









Any one got one or any comments on them?

Thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

never seen one Stan but 2cms







Macro shots of meshes I can see it coming!

Look here..... CLICK


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG.









The old Fuji has done a fine job but the white balance is crap and it only gets down to 10cm.









Shorty wants a digital camera and so it's my chance to get a better one and sell her the Fuji.























I don't know what kind of nick the 990 is in but it doesn't have a USB or AV cable. I can get a card reader and work as I do now.

CF cards are quite cheap now, that's a big bonus.

2cm, wow.







Nice Timex movement photos soon (I hope).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I had one Stan - wish I had kept it now.

Fan-bloody-tastic piece of kit mate. More settings than a dinner table at Buckingham Palace mind you







, but a brilliant piece of kit and a macro to die for - that does not need any extra lenses to get reasonable close ups.

Only got rid of mine due to a downturn in finances, same reason my SM300 had to go.
















At a good price, go for it Stan - you won't regret it.

Still got piccies from it somewhere. If you are interested, I'll try to dig something out to show its close-up







capabilities.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks George,

I'd heared that the 990 was good but never had a chance to use one or see the pics out of one.

I should get this one for about Â£100 but I haven't seen it so I'm not counting my chickens yet.

Do you think charging the wife Â£100 for a Fuji Finepix 1400z is over the top?
















As if I'd get the chance.









Â£100 would be a nice amount toward a new watch though.









If you have some pics I would love to see them.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You on broadband Stan or dial-up?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi George,

I'm on broadband.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

OK Stan

BIG FILES WARNING (well, not too huge)

This first one is of a new Timex Chrono, available light, no supplementary lenses and virtually no sharpening - just a tiny bit of unsharp-mask.

Timex 1

Same watch but closer still, still just the camera - no lenses. This time showing a little differential focus.

Timex 2

Next up, one of my old favorites, Omega F300 Chronometer. Same camera set-up. If you look closely, you can just about make out the Omega symbol on the crystal centre.

Omega F300 1

Same watch, but diff-focus again. Omega symbol a bit more visible on this one.

Omega F300 2


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Got 'em George thank you.









What a silky lens the 990 has. Stunning close focus capability, I got similar with my 55mm macro lens (







) on the SLRs.









I could live with this camera, I hope the sample I've been offered is in good condition. If it is, I'll buy it.

Ta, mate.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It means squat to me--tell me how much they are first.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Looking at those photos, I don't think you can go wrong for a Â£100, as long as the camera is in good nick. I hope it is for you and us, when you start posting the results!!

MIKE.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry,

I neglected to say that I have neglected the forum tonight whilst reading reviews of the c990 on the interweb.







Bloody useless moderators, swanning of on projects instead of looking after members.
















All the reviews are at least very good, most are outstanding. I found this site that is very helpfull for digital camera buyer's.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/INDEX.HTM

It has pictures taken on many cameras to compare side by side.

Even from the Fuji FP1400z (I do respect this camera, it is far better than any current 1.3Mp camera I have seen).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Another useful site is DPReview

DP Review

990 Review at:

Nikon 990


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

George,

I found that DP Review of the c990 on the first google.









What a fantastic site. I also found this:-

http://www.imaging-resource.com/INDEX.HTM

Another good site for potential digicam buyers.









Camera shop assistants can't have this knowledge, they will spend their time being told what to sell and merchandising the shelves and windows.









I doubt camera retailer's will spend money on staff training, it costs too much.
















Camera E-tailer's will want to shift boxes and will go out of business at the first sign of financial loss.









Thank feck for the "Wee. Willy. Winky."


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I had a "feel" of a friends C990 today, not a very big feel but it was interesting.

The AF is not as fast and positive as my old Canon EOS 5. It seems to default to continuous focus in the auto mode. I wouldn't use that.

I switched the camera to macro mode and I was very happy with what I saw on the LCD. Boy, does it focus close? Oh yes.









This camera has a lot of potential as a working tool, an SLR without the ability to change lenses, almost.

It's built like a brick shed house and has plenty of manual overrides and sensible adjustments to white balance etc. With a few step up rings I can use the Cokin filters I still have upstairs.









This is a for runner of the C4500 which has belting AF in macro mode. I can't afford any where near the price of the C4500, I guess the 990 will do me proud in that case.









I hope it's in good nick when it arrives, this is the unknown quantity.









It's like waiting for a new watch.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So reading comparison chart, the 990 is only better than my 775 in a few ways. This means I am not using mine to its full potential. Then again I know more about watches than cameras


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Your C775 is a very good camera. The C990 is somewhat older and has a similar specification to the 775.

The 990 has a great deal of manual control and a very close macro of 2cm as against the 775's 4cm ( I think). Both are very capable but the 990 is aimed at the "enthusiast" market.

The 990 will have more features and control options than I will need most of the time but it will be nice to have SLR like control on what is really a digital compact camera.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

After using the 990 for nearly a week and can confirm that this is one heck of a camera.









I've been doing some testing and have taken over 400 exposures during these (boring) tests.

The image quality is good for a 3Mp camera and holds up well for a 4 year old camera when compared with modern equivalents.

Gripes, of course there are. The auto focus lacks an emitter lamp and struggles a bit in low light. The built in flash is poor, red eye dreadful.

But, the macro is stunning, the white balance manual control almost faultless.

For watch photography this camera is very capable. If my pictures are pants then it will be my fault, I will have no excuses.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pants pictures?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can do pants pictures, no problem.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Please don't send me any pants.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I can honestly say,I was not intending to send any kind of underwear


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank **** for that.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I do not want any pictures of yours either


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I ain't got any, saving for new watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

try the plastic bag and silica gel


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Why? I'm not going to put my arse in the fridge.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Really?You dont eat curry?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Just chicken burgers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hence the plastic bag.







I don't think silica gel would help, charcoal would be better.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Odour eaters?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That will be the only foot I'll find in me pants.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> I've been doing some testing and have taken over 400 exposures during these (boring) tests.


I can remember the first decent SLR I got I took loads of pictures using different setting etc, meticulously noted every thing down as to what I'd done and sent the film off. When it came back I could hardly tell any difference between any of them!

I only bothered bracketing if I was using slide film after that.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Most of my test werenâ€™t photographic in as much as I was not testing the abilities of the camera but its functionality. It is four years old and may well be malfunctioning, I have to test it and make sure it is working correctly. It appears that it may be working properly now that I have gone to the lengths I have.









Bracketing with negative film was always a misnomer due to the latitude of print film, some may say.

I didnâ€™t make that remark being a black and white film user and a darkroom worker.









I never liked blocked shadow detail.


----------

